# White Lightning Lube



## Greg (May 16, 2009)

This stuff rules. I think I applied it once his season. Chain is clean, no rust and smooth shifting. You can even find it in places like Sports Authority for like 5 or 6 bucks.


----------



## o3jeff (May 16, 2009)

That's what I used all last season and intend to use again this season if I get out riding again.


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> if I get out riding again.



What's this if crap??


----------



## o3jeff (May 16, 2009)

Knee problems for the past couple weeks, some days it feels as if the backside of my knee cap is bruised, other days it is fine. Just in denial about going to the doctor since I know I've never had good knees and figured I will wait it out in hopes that it fixes it self:smile:

Do plan on riding tomorrow with Pow and JP if weather holds up.


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2009)

Bummer dude!  I know what you mean about waiting it out and hoping it fixes itself.  I use the same medical plan, except I usually don't wait it out.  I just keep doing what I'm doing and hope it fixes itself. 

Hopefully the ride works out for you tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

Bummer Jeff. Didn't know you were the DL. Thought you just didn't like riding with us anymore...  Rest it and get better soon. I think you went into last season with knee pain and riding seemed to help you build strength. Hope this year goes the same way.


----------



## Marc (May 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Knee problems for the past couple weeks, some days it feels as if the backside of my knee cap is bruised, other days it is fine. Just in denial about going to the doctor since I know I've never had good knees and figured I will wait it out in hopes that it fixes it self:smile:
> 
> Do plan on riding tomorrow with Pow and JP if weather holds up.



*R*est *I*ce *C*ompression *E*levation

Stretch after each ride, stretch after you've warmed up if you can... make sure to stretch your IT band.  Look it up if you don't know what it is or how to stretch it.  It's very important that not be tight.

Get yourself a foam roller and do some self myofascial release.

I had a similar problem a couple years ago that was probably slightly damaged cartilage on the back of your patella... usually results from the patella tracking slightly off.

If it doesn't feel better after a few weeks, I'd see if you can get your PCP to refer you to a PT.  They'll do wonders giving you a stretching and strengthening program to balance your leg and hip muscles so the patella tracks correctly.  Look at all I've learned by just dating one


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2009)

Feel better o3jeff

I'm currently using some blue lube stuff I picked up at Campmor.  Works good.  When that runs out, I'll see if I can't source some WL


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2009)

I rub solidified bacon grease on my chain.  Works great and the fragrance is a nice bonus!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2009)

Wouldn't work for me. I'd wind up licking the derailers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2009)

you had be at lube


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you had be at lube



Don't you have something better to do? Like sulk that it's not ski season. Go buy a bike.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't you have something better to do? Like sulk that it's not ski season. Go buy a bike.




I'm planning a get-together with some hardcore PA groomer skiers..


----------



## SKidds (May 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I rub solidified bacon grease on my chain.  Works great and the fragrance is a nice bonus!


Assuming this is true (and it would be too bizarre a joke for it not to be), I want to know who came up with this one, and how.  If it was you, please elaborate.  How many tries did it take to settle on bacon grease?  Crisco...no, that isn't working.  Butter....nope.  Sardine oil.....too stinky.  Hmmm....hows about bacon grease.  Eureka!


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

SKidds said:


> Assuming this is true (and it would be too bizarre a joke for it not to be), I want to know who came up with this one, and how.  If it was you, please elaborate.  How many tries did it take to settle on bacon grease?  Crisco...no, that isn't working.  Butter....nope.  Sardine oil.....too stinky.  Hmmm....hows about bacon grease.  Eureka!



I though of bacon grease because it's free, and it's an excuse to eat more bacon.  Crisco and butter I'd have to buy, may as well just use real chain lube then.  I found that I have to strain it while it's still hot, otherwise those little bits of bacon that are left floating in the grease really gum up the deraileur.










BTW - I'm totally joking.  I guess that means that I'm bizarre... :razz:

I have to imagine that bacon grease would attract all sorts of dirt and debris, which is no good for your drive train.


----------



## SKidds (May 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I guess that means that I'm bizarre... :razz:


I would never label the person......but I'm learning more about the sense of humor .


----------



## marcski (May 19, 2009)

I use progold prolink for both the mtn and road bike.  You don't really need to degrease with it.  I just wipe off and clean, add lube, dry and repeat. It works out all the dirt and old lube as you ride.  

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20555&subcategory_ID=4213

Also here is MTBR's lube review page:

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/lube/PLS_131_913crx.aspx


----------



## Marc (May 19, 2009)

SKidds said:


> I would never label the person......but I'm learning more about the sense of humor .



Ehh... in this case it's entirely appropriate.


----------



## mlctvt (May 19, 2009)

I use Dumonde Tech Lite for my road bike. Unbelievable stuff, I won't use anything else. Also no degreasing needed. Use it very lightly and only reapply when your chain starts to make noise. This stuff has almost doubled the amount of miles I get out of chains. Plus the chain never gets a greasy buildup.
I haven't tried the "original" formula for my mountian bike yet but the LBS recommends it over everything else.

http://www.dumondetech.com/ProductBicycle.html


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

Marc said:


> Ehh... in this case it's entirely appropriate.



That means a lot coming from you, Mr. Pot.


----------



## Marc (May 19, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> I use Dumonde Tech Lite for my road bike. Unbelievable stuff, I won't use anything else. Also no degreasing needed. Use it very lightly and only reapply when your chain starts to make noise. This stuff has almost doubled the amount of miles I get out of chains. Plus the chain never gets a greasy buildup.
> I haven't tried the "original" formula for my mountian bike yet but the LBS recommends it over everything else.
> 
> http://www.dumondetech.com/ProductBicycle.html



Is that teflon based?

I know a lot of people who swear by Phil's Tenacious oil, lots of people who say it's worth its weight in gold, and lots of people who think it's useless.  Anyone here use it?


----------



## gorgonzola (May 19, 2009)

one thing i never liked about the wl is that it seperates and must be shaken - sometimes ALOT to get the solids mixed back in. plus it makes a mess if it drips. i like the finish line products - dry lube seems to work pretty well


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> one thing i never liked about the wl is that it seperates and must be shaken - sometimes ALOT to get the solids mixed back in. plus it makes a mess if it drips. i like the finish line products - dry lube seems to work pretty well



Yes, it needs to be shaken. No big deal there, but yeah if you don't let it dry, it drips and dries messy.


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

marcski said:


> I use progold prolink for both the mtn and road bike.  You don't really need to degrease with it.  I just wipe off and clean, add lube, dry and repeat. It works out all the dirt and old lube as you ride.
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20555&subcategory_ID=4213
> 
> ...



I think that's what I use too.  I'll have to look the next time I lube my chain.


----------



## mlctvt (May 19, 2009)

It seems with chain lubes everyone has their choice and they can either likes or dislike others for some reason or another. My LBS sells and swears by the Dumonde lubes which is why I tried it. I saw White Lighting on his counter so I asked the owner why he carries it when he promotes Dumonde. He says " I hate that crap, it's one of the worst lubes on the market." so I say "then why do you sell it" and he says because alot of people ask for it.  To each his own ...


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2009)

marcski said:


> I use progold prolink for both the mtn and road bike.  You don't really need to degrease with it.  I just wipe off and clean, add lube, dry and repeat. It works out all the dirt and old lube as you ride.
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20555&subcategory_ID=4213
> 
> ...



I used to use this, but I've found it attracted a lot more dirt/mud. I was probably saturating it too much and not wiping it off well enough.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

lube thread to the top..I can imagine AZ is getting some hits from search engines due to this thread..can we call it grease..


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> I used to use this, but I've found it attracted a lot more dirt/mud. I was probably saturating it too much and not wiping it off well enough.



I drop one or two drops in each pivot, cycle the chain around a few times, then wipe off the excess.  Sometimes I'll do that a couple of times if the chain is really dirty.  When I'm done I'm sure to wipe any excess off the cassette and rings.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

I stopped at Sports Authority tonight to look at some swimming hand paddles and picked up a bottle of this.


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2009)

This thread made me realize that I still haven't lubed my chain this year!   I've got over 70 hard, dirty miles on it...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2009)

not the lube thread again..lol


----------

